# Help identifying this work light?



## allen5565 (Aug 26, 2021)

Greetings,

Longtime lurker, first time poster here, hoping I may enlist your collective brain-power, please. Does anyone recognize what the make/model of work light is that is mounted x8 across the top of this NYPD ESU air bag emergency support vehicle? I would be grateful for your knowledge, please.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## allen5565 (Sep 3, 2021)

Nobody? Can anyone recommend someplace where there's a good chance of my finding an answer to the above, please?


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Sep 3, 2021)

allen5565 said:


> Nobody? Can anyone recommend someplace where there's a good chance of my finding an answer to the above, please?


You could contact that company selling it to see if there's a build sheet. I tried a Google Image Search and just searching eBay and places to try to find it, but couldn't. 
You could also try finding firefighter/EMT forums.

I thought it might be Feneix but that picture is kindof potato so it's hard to tell.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Sep 4, 2021)

I also tried to find it. No luck.

I did find a fair number of trucks with those lights on them by using a google search for "nyc police heavy truck" and then browsing the images.
There are much better pictures, but I didn't find the brand.


----------



## allen5565 (Sep 4, 2021)

Fair points, Alaric. Thank you. I had sent an email to Ferrara, the truck's builder, and I cross-posted my query to the elightbars forums, too. (I also tried tracking down someone in NYPD who would know, but that went nowhere.) I appreciate your suggestions, though! Thank you, as well, kingofwylietx. Yes, I tried enlarging pix, to see if any sort of label might be discernable, but I found no joy. 

I guess I just need to sit tight and hope the vehicle builder finds time to look in their records and give a shout.


----------

